# Paragon Build w-Custom Enclosure



## dorrisant (Mar 2, 2019)

I love Ren & Stimpy... had to do it!


----------



## sertanksalot (Mar 2, 2019)

The metal knobs are complementary to your metal engraving, and the blue and green illumination really puts it top shelf.  Also Ren and Stimpy! OUTSTANDING.


----------



## StephanCOH (Mar 5, 2019)

That is awesome. The engraving looks fantastic.


----------



## dorrisant (Mar 6, 2019)

Thank you for the kind words!! Much appreciated. 

I dont know if it is against any rules, but I could make custom enclosures like this for anyone who needs them. I have full CNC capabilities along with a 2.5 watt laser. It is relatively easy to pull spacing dimensions off of the build documents for the various PCBs. I have been making custom graphics for the last 6 years and have built up quite the local reputation. 

Mods, please let me know if I am overstepping my bounds, I don't want to offend anyone. Let me know if there are any rules against this on the forum. I will stop if asked. On the other hand, two of the biggest sources for faceplate engraving have went belly up in the last year, both vendors were actually made from the same CNC shop having two storefronts, so there is a void. Also, besides a choice of colors there are not that many options for the pedal hackers out there.

Mods, if this is a viable option for this site, please PM me to discuss limitations. 

Tony


----------



## zgrav (Mar 6, 2019)

sounds cool.  what are you using to get the illuminated rings around your footswitch?  that is really striking.


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 6, 2019)

Looks awesome, wish I had to ability to engrave my enclosures.


----------



## dorrisant (Mar 6, 2019)

zgrav said:


> sounds cool.  what are you using to get the illuminated rings around your footswitch?  that is really striking.


Here's the link: 






						Footswitch - 3PDT, with built-in LED Ring | Antique Electronic Supply
					

3PDT. LED ring requires a 11/16" mounting hole. Foot switch button set screw requires 1.5mm hex key.




					www.tubesandmore.com


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 10, 2019)

NIce


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 28, 2019)

Ren: "Steempy!  What are you building?"
Stimpy: "Guitar pedals!"
Ren: "Have you lost your mind?!?!?"

Beautiful front panel!


----------

